# How to hook up a dvr box to a projector?



## tinycarr (Sep 13, 2011)

Had our cable guy out to hook up the dvr box to cable, but he didn't know how to get the projector to show the shows. He hooked it up with the HDMI cord, but have no picture. can anyone help?


----------

